# Need opinion on Boer feed?



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

What do you guys think about this feed for Boers? Its supposed to be for milk goats lol but I like that the protein is 16%. This same company has a meat producer feed but it only has a protein of 14% which I thought was odd. We are just raising for show and pets but want our goats to be good lookin and not skinny if you get my meaning.

I guess they don't put the fertrell mineral in their feed anymore. They create their own mineral and put it in their feed now and we are going to get the analysis on that soon.

https://www.buxtonfeed.com/goat-milk.html


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

This one is also one we have considered, so which do you think is better I guess?

http://www.scratchandpeck.com/product/goat-feed/


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boy that's a toss up, but I think I would be more inclined to go to the 1st one.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, that feed at the mill in Banks looks slightly familiar. It was designed by the gal I bought my Alpines from. Her goats always look really well on it. She is non GMO and soy-free so that is how this feed is mixed.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Hmm ok thanks Jill!!  I like the look of that one too. Just waiting to find out on the mineral analysis that's in it. I love the scratch and peck too, but the protein is a little lower plus it has corn in it and I don't really know if I want to feed corn. And it would be harder for us to get.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure with that feed, never fed organic.

But, it is OK to feed 16% protein, even if it is for milk breed goats. 
That protein is a good number for meat goats. That is what they need to grow and do good.
Even a good percentage of cattle feed is good too, just not a horse or chicken feed, as it is not made for ruminants.

Do you have tractor supply near, they sell noble goat grower 16%


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input Toth!! We want to do organic so Noble Goat isn't an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you gotten the mineral assay yet?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooo not yet. My mom is going to call them back if they haven't called by Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

